# Experiences of CRGH?



## Babydustneeded (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone

After 3 failed IVFs at one clinic I'm thinking of giving it one last shot at CRGH before going the egg donor route. Had a consultation there yesterday, saw a great consultant who seemed to really know her stuff. The only problem is I've now got to have loads of really expensive tests before I can start treatment there. I'll just have to bite the bullet and do it I think - I want to give the last go everything I've got.

Anyone been treated there and had a good experience? I've just turned 44, to hear from anyone my age would be a plus as well.


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

They were very expensive, and the most expensive cycle that I did!!

ARGC was cheaper.

they were a good clinic! But they cancel a cycle if you dont make 4 eggs. ARGC do not do this. So be sure about your response  before you go ahead with all the tests. I went through a barrage of tests with them, a very expensive hysterscope and they were threatening to cancel my cycle. I was very upset as no clinic had done that before. I felt they should have been upfront about it before I started all the tests.

It was the only cycle that I personally got a bfp, although it was short lived. I thought the embryologists were excellent.

I had very mixed feelings about them. I thought it was a very good clinic, but with them cancelling all cycles were a person gets less than 4 eggs!! that must really change their stats!!

I cried most of the time I was cycling with them and I call them the... clinic of doom and gloom... as they were very negative!

I went there after 8 rounds of IVF and the consultant said to me...
Does your husband really allow you to continue.. at some point you have to realise you need to stop!

Then I had an afc count and I had zero and the lady who scanned me told me that I wouldnt be able to cycle!! I cried so much thinking I had suddenly used up all my eggs!!

Then after the first few scans... they told me they wanted to cancel my cycle... as I hadnt made 4 eggs... again I was crying and so worried. I think they have CRAP scan machines...I have seen a few scans in my time and their machines were really bad.
So I went mid cycle to create on harley street to professor campbell for a 2nd opinion scan and he saw 11 eggs.

anyway after going to the clinic with this, I continues to cycle and we collected 11 eggs!!

At egg collection I said to the consultant... if this didnt work that I was going to try a surrogate... the consultant told me that he didnt think it would work as it was clearly a problem with my eggs!

Today I have 2 children, they are my genetic children with the help of a surrogate. So he was wrong.

However, that all said... it was the ONLY time I ever saw a positive pregnancy test... ever!! My husband wanted to do another round there before moving on... we didnt end up tho as we fell pregnant on the next round in south africa with a surrogate mother.

It was a good clinic but also the most expensive one i was treated at! I think I would have maybe gone back if I was ever treated in the UK again.

I just cried a lot there, were as at argc, it felt like home and they were a lot more positive.
Dont know if that helps!!

Lots of luck in your decision.


----------

